
A Massive Leak of Nintendo Source Code Is Causing Chaos in Video Games - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7kp7bx/a-massive-leak-of-nintendo-source-code-is-causing-chaos-in-video-games
======
Kapura
I'm a game developer, but i would consider myself "cautiously pro-gigaleak."

IMO, after a game has finished its natural sales cycle, there should be a way
to preserve all of the work that went into bringing it to life. So much gets
left on the cutting room floor, and then becomes forgotten without residual
physical or digital documentation of what was done.

------
IdontRememberIt
As an old gamer, I would love to have next game consoles to include an
emulator for every previous generation. Being able to play with my whole
(past) library.

Dreamcast, super famicom, neo geo, etc had amazing games, hope they will not
be forgotten because of copyright protection...

~~~
mercer
I like what Microsoft has been doing so far and I suspect it's worked out well
for them. I bought the Xbone primarily because I would be able to play all the
360 games that I already had.

Of course, I didn't bother doing so in practice, and it turned out that the
ps4 had many more games that I actually wanted to play. But the strategy
worked!

Conversely, with Nintendo there are a number of classics that I've paid for at
least three times.

Shit, in the case of Yoshi's Island, IMO one of the best platformers ever,
it's four (or maybe more like 3.5 times): the original for SNES, the GBA
version (with gimped effects!), the WiiU virtual console version, the SNES
classic version, and now the 'Nintendo online' version.

That said, the fact that Nintendo can get it away with this without making me
really hate them on any level, in the end, speaks highly of the amount of
brand loyalty I've developed at this point.

